# Vets Have Successfully Used Fish Skins to Treat Burned Dogs and Cats



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2019)

Other animals have also been helped who were seriously burned, the fish skin transfers collagen which helps the pain and it's less painful for the animal to remove compared to bandages.  I don't know how popular and easily accessible this method would be at our local vets, but I think it's a great way to help these suffering animals. 











https://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2019/09/25/fish-skin-for-burns.aspx


----------

